# Iwata- 3DS has tough anti piracy, 3D effect easy to turn off



## granville (May 7, 2010)

Though he didn't go into much detail about the tech specs or anything about the 3DS, he did have a few things to say about the piracy problem and the 3D effects of the 3DS. He seems to be taking piracy seriously and it will probably be harder than ever to hack-

*- more security measures to protect against piracy*
- piracy situation very bad in Asia and Europe, says Iwata
- "We fear a kind of thinking is become widespread that paying for software is meaningless. We have a strong sense of crisis about this problem."
- Iwata acknowledged people were already worried about the possible health effects of 3-D gaming, such as on children's eyesight.
*- Iwata promised that turning off the 3D feature is very easy*
- Iwata on Nintendo's most recent financial forcast: "I'm not pessimistic, and this is not a pessimistic forecast."

The 3DS will be the new major handheld and is to be officially unveiled at E3 this June. It has been confirmed to have a 3D effect without the need for glasses, and it is back compatible with DS/DSi games. Other than that, we don't know much about it at all and anything else is just rumor and speculation until we take a look at it.

Source
Another Source


----------



## Hadrian (May 7, 2010)

Well that remains to be seen, I'm not sure if I'll get a flashcard or whatever for this.  Depends on if demos will be given out or not.


----------



## prowler (May 7, 2010)

I reckon flash carts will most likely to happen - Just no DSi/3DS games.


----------



## Lily (May 7, 2010)

I welcome enhanced measures to protect against piracy. It's become so easy that our gaming communities have become flooded with horrible users who think that spending $6 on an R4 entitles them to endless support and the ability to play any game they feel like.

Curbing (or outright stopping) piracy would help clean up our gaming communities in a huge way, and I'm all for it.


----------



## The Pi (May 7, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> - piracy situation very bad in Asia and Europe, says Iwata




in korea the vast majority of ds games are pirated, so he lied

edit: i was sure i saw "piracy situation isn't very bad in Asia and Europe, says Iwata" and i was like wtf

sorry


----------



## Hadrian (May 7, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> I welcome enhanced measures to protect against piracy. It's become so easy that our gaming communities have become flooded with horrible users who think that spending $6 on an R4 entitles them to endless support and the ability to play any game they feel like.
> 
> Curbing (or outright stopping) piracy would help clean up our gaming communities in a huge way, and I'm all for it.


It was actually pleasing, despite the crap the forum got, that the last Pokemon game took a while to get cracked.  Gaming is just so disposable nowadays.


----------



## Phazon13 (May 7, 2010)

I hope it will be very hard to hack it and it has a risc of bricking. Nowadays, it's just too easy and everyone just download. I still buy some really good games and I think everyone has to buy a good game now and then.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 7, 2010)

"More challenging" anti-piracy will just mean there'll be those people who will work that much harder to crack it.  It seems unlikely that it'll remain unhacked indefinitely.

While I don't support piracy, DS flashcarts have been incredibly useful for me in a number of ways; and it'd be a shame to see that go away for the 3DS.


----------



## Satangel (May 7, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> "More challenging" anti-piracy will just mean there'll be those people who will work that much harder to crack it.  It seems unlikely that it'll remained *unhacked indefinitely.*
> 
> While I don't support piracy, DS flashcarts have been incredibly useful for me in a number of ways; and it'd be a shame to see that go away for the 3DS.



So true, it will get hacked one day, no doubt about it.
The way the games are going to be distributed is also going to be very important for us.


----------



## The Pi (May 7, 2010)

as ap gets better hackers get better 

the simple law of piracy


----------



## DS1 (May 7, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> as ap gets better hackers get better
> 
> the simple law of piracy



Well... another law might be that as AP gets better, rude people demanding fixes increase, and then hackers lose their spirit and drop out of the game :\

edit: though I agree all of this stuff will be hacked eventually, but will it be before or after everyone loses interest?


----------



## Anakir (May 7, 2010)

Nintendo won't be able to beat piracy. If they want to beat piracy, they gotta a monster hardware that makes piracy not worth it (like how Sony uses Blurays). 

Even if pirating the games isn't as easy as the DS - buy a flashcart and load games into microSD - there will still be a way around it. Possibly some soldering and flashing on the hardware itself.


----------



## granville (May 7, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that a lie when Korea is part of Asia? Or did you make a mistake there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@everyone- yeah, nothing is unhackable and yeah we'll have to get better at piracy cracking, but it will be done, especially if there is a huge demand to get this system hacked.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

LOL at this comment:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Please find a way to stop piracy Nintendo. I'm tired of going online and people cheating in games. No more racers in MK getting unlimited items or driving off course and just keep going like it never happened. Or the Conduit with people shooting from inside of walls and having invinciple powers.



Looks like someone's got it a bit wrong.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 7, 2010)

I am all for paying full price for games, if the price is within reason of course. DS games are not that expensive, 30-40 dollars for a game is reasonable and I have purchased my share of games for it over the years because quite frankly there are some games that are just worth buying to support their developers. Console games are a whole different ball game, developers can fuck themselves if they think I am going to spend 60 dollars on a Wii game or 80 dollars for a PS3 or 360 game, those prices are asinine even when you do have a job, those working on minimum wage can barely afford to buy one game per month and still pay bills which is why a lot of people pirate games. I remember when N64 games used to cost around 40 dollars and there really was no piracy because there was no technology to do it. With the invention of micro flash cards and simple cartridge solutions it is so easy to create devices to pirate DS games, or hack the PSP or 360's firmware to do the same sorts of things.

You know Sony did something right with the PSP Go and PS3, both are pretty much hack proof and have been truly unbreakable for quite a while now. It's been a good while since the PSP Go came out and no one has hacked it and only recently has the PS3 been hacked but not to the point of piracy.


----------



## Hadrian (May 7, 2010)

Games cost a shitload more to make then they did on the N64.  Teams are bigger and then you have to pay for scriptwriters, voice artists and all that.

You've also got the "license" fee that the three console makers charge.  Get rid of that then they will be as cheap as PC games but then the big three wouldn't support those games that well and would have to raise the price of their own consoles, even Nintendo who have never had a loss on each Wii sold.


----------



## chartube12 (May 7, 2010)

the psp go has a hack, but piracy on it is still not possible. www.pspslim-hacks.com


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 7, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Games cost a shitload more to make then they did on the N64.  Teams are bigger and then you have to pay for scriptwriters, voice artists and all that.
> 
> You've also got the "license" fee that the three console makers charge.  Get rid of that then they will be as cheap as PC games but then the big three wouldn't support those games that well and would have to raise the price of their own consoles, even Nintendo who have never had a loss on each Wii sold.



If they cost more to make, why are some of the biggest games so bloody short? I mean honestly, look at the budget for Final Fantasy, the games take 40 hours to beat and have huge budgets, yet short games like CoD which last 10 hours have insanely high budgets too. Interesting how the same hasn't happened in film yet, movie tickets are still 10 dollars yet budgets for films exceed 100 million dollars for the big movies. Price gouging is all it is. With big name titles they could sell the games for 30 dollars and still make a killing, it's like gas for your car, horribly overpriced yet you look at the financial gains every year by oil companies even though they could drop the price like 30 cents a liter and still make money, it's all a scam.


----------



## geoflcl (May 7, 2010)

I'm also kind of rooting for Nintendo here.  While I still occasionally pirate software,  I'm always loyal to companies I love. ( Just call me Mr. Hypocrite.)

Pirating is getting so mainstream lately, it's kind of unsettling.


----------



## Hadrian (May 7, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they cost shitloads more to make if they were longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That or companies like having DLC to sell.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

The one thing I hope is, that if it's hacked the tools to play pirated games are going to cost something in the range of GBA flashcarts. I'm sick (!) of people complaining that DS flashcarts are expensive. Not even the CycloDS is expensive compared to any flashcart I bought before the DS. That said, I don't care if it gets hacked or not; if it's a good system and has good games (which is very likely) I'll buy it.



			
				Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Games cost a shitload more to make then they did on the N64.  Teams are bigger and then you have to pay for scriptwriters, voice artists and all that.
> 
> You've also got the "license" fee that the three console makers charge.  Get rid of that then they will be as cheap as PC games but then the big three wouldn't support those games that well and would have to raise the price of their own consoles, even Nintendo who have never had a loss on each Wii sold.


N64 games weren't cheaper when they were released in Germany. They were usually sold for 100-150 DM (~50-75 EUR) and XBox360 games are about 70 EUR nowadays. I still have bought almost all of my XBox360 games (yes, I refuse to hack my drives firmware) in the UK. This way I got Mass Effect 2 for ~37 EUR (one day after the release, because of the shipping) while it was advertised for 50 EUR--only on day one--by a German multimedia store.


----------



## Hadrian (May 7, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> N64 games weren't cheaper when they were released in Germany. They were usually sold for 100-150 DM (~50-75 EUR) and XBox360 games are about 70 EUR nowadays. I still have bought almost all of my XBox360 games (yes, I refuse to hack my drives firmware) in the UK. This way I got Mass Effect 2 for ~37 EUR (one day after the release, because of the shipping) while it was advertised for 50 EUR--only on day one--by a German multimedia store.


No but they were cheaper to make which was my point.

Nintendo and its cartridges was the reason to why the games cost so much, shit here they got Capcom to charge £70 for one of those Street Fighter 2 games on the SNES.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 7, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> You know Sony did something right with the PSP Go and PS3, both are pretty much hack proof and have been truly unbreakable for quite a while now. It's been a good while since the PSP Go came out and no one has hacked it and only recently has the PS3 been hacked but not to the point of piracy.



I wouldn't say they're "unhackable" as much as I think there's simply not that much motivation to do so.  Pirates are cheap bastards... how many of them are going to buy a Blu-Ray burner, or the expensive blanks it would take to pirate PS3 games.  And the PSP Go is the biggest joke of a system released in years.


----------



## Hadrian (May 7, 2010)

As for the movie thing, film companies can charge less as not only do they get shown in cinemas where some do get their budget back but they've got DVD, Blu-ray releases and then re-releases and also they can sell the rights for TV companies to show them which is quite profitable for them.  And then you they can sell the rights to airlines, hotels, cruises and all that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2010)

Tough anti-piracy? Yeah, sure. Never underestimate hackers.

When you already have a large community of the DS migrating to the 3DS, there's definitely going to be a fair amount of people who want to crack it for piracy. Odds are it's gonna happen.


----------



## doeo (May 7, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure nothing is unhackable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

My iPhone 3GS new bootroom MC Model in unhackable...

But forget iPhone at the moment.

I'm so eager to *imagine me thinking of dreaming of suspecting of expecting of wondering* what the 3DS will approximately look like.


----------



## Forstride (May 7, 2010)

Honestly, if I had to buy my games, I would.  I bought more DS games in the past than I have downloaded.  Same thing goes with Wii games (I had a soft-modded Wii before, but I still bought most of my games).


----------



## Escape (May 7, 2010)

It's quite funny that some of you are rooting for better anti-piracy, while it's quite obvious you will all (or at least most) pirate yourself as soon as it will (if) be hacked, otherwise- what would you be doing here? 


Just out of curiosity - does anyone know how long did it take to hack the DS?


----------



## RupeeClock (May 7, 2010)

The industry needs to understand that there's two sides to piracy.
As Iwata stated, "Piracy is very bad in Asia and Europe"

First and foremost, are the cheapskates or the poor. These pirates want to pay as little as possible for their pirating solution, they even skimp out on the flashcart wherever possible, then pay for none of the games. They can also be the parents who don't want to spend a groceries salary on distracting their kids, when they could load an R4 with games.
This pretty much covers much of Asia and parts of Europe.

Then there's the region divide.
It's very simple, the same even happens with TV shows, film releases and other software, *Japanese or American made software takes months to reach European shores.* Very often, the UK is treated as part of Europe, and is forced to wait for the other main languages (Spanish, French, German, Italian) to be localised.
OR, any brit could choose to pirate the American version of the game, and not wait several months.

This is the internet edge, entertainment cannot remain segregated by countries when we speak the same language, there are already plenty of websites which will not stream videos outside of America, which accomplish little so long as torrents exist.


----------



## Lily (May 7, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> And the PSP Go is the biggest joke of a system released in years.
> 
> The only people who say that are the ones that are pissed Sony finally won the piracy battle. The Go is awesome.
> 
> ...



Not really, no. I've been involved with piracy since modems were only 300 baud and you had to know the sysop in person to get on the good BBSs. Between then and now, the amount of talented crackers in the scene has dwindled precariously. The days of the Amiga and early PC are long behind us. The PSP Go remains immune to piracy, the PS3 remains immune to piracy, and even the DSi. Yes there are flashcarts that run in DS mode, but no-one has opened up the DSi feature set now have they? As I posted early, I think it's great -- it will wipe a lot of the losers out of the gaming communities who are really only here for free games.


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

@RupeeClock: If Nintendo didn't introduce the first ever region-lock on a handheld with the DSi, the import of games wouldn't be a problem to most of the people. If you're living in Europe, importing can sometimes be even cheaper than buying the game here.



			
				Gaydrian said:
			
		

> Takeshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that you meant it this way, what I wanted to point out was, that games aren't more expensive for the consumer nowadays. SNES games were about the same price here as well.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 7, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> I welcome enhanced measures to protect against piracy. It's become so easy that our gaming communities have become flooded with horrible users who think that spending $6 on an R4 entitles them to endless support and the ability to play any game they feel like.
> 
> Curbing (or outright stopping) piracy would help clean up our gaming communities in a huge way, and I'm all for it.


I couldn't agree more. Back in the old days of the temp, pirating wasn't cheap or easy. Forums like these were a must if you didn't want to break your shit. You had to research and know your stuff. It isn't just about getting free games (although it's a hellva nice thing), it's a life style. A thing to do just to wow other people. It used to be a smaller, funner group (of pirates). But then 3 years ago, shit hit the fan. Cheaper cards came sprouting up everywhere. People began to catch on to all this pirating business and started jumping the bandwagon. It'd be fine if these were people that educated themselves and sought out knowledge. But no. All they want was for you; the person who spent week, months and years of his life dedicated to learning his shit and knowing what to do, to everything for them. They want it quick also. They're the masses of people who want it all and hate to contribute anything. 

In all honesty, I hope a hardmod (or a pricey softmod) is required for this one. Then maybe, just maybe these problems that have been plaguing the pirating community will come to a calm.


----------



## Lily (May 7, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity - does anyone know how long did it take to hack the DS?



It took about 6 months before the PassMe became a reality.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 7, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.  I've no doubt there are some who dislike the Go because of this, but my only reason for disliking it is the same reason I dislike the idea of downloads taking the place of blu-ray or dvd.  I _hate_ download-only options, and prefer to get a disc or cartridge, packaging, manual, etc.  I'm more than happy to buy every game I play (and I do, despite mostly playing the DS ones using a flashcart), but if I'm going to pay for intangible downloads, then I expect to pay a whole lot less.  As much as I like Nintendo, if they came out with a download-only handheld, that's the day I'd stop buying their stuff.

And stop with the judgmental BS.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

I don't know what to think of this one. Better AP means less noobs, but also less hackers willing to spend all their free time trying to hack it... Hmm...

It's nice to know the 3D effect can easily be turned off, that way people like Rayder can play any 3DS game


----------



## Nikolay (May 7, 2010)

If the 3DS games are priced around the range DS games are sold for then I won't have too much of a problem with buying my own games.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 7, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a PSP Go and it takes a piss over the older models, it's so much nicer to play on. Sure, paying for games sucks but it shouldn't matter if you can afford it. PSP games are cheaper to buy for the Go online then they are to buy them in the store which is another advantage.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 7, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Go's sales haven't been good, though; isn't the PSP-3000 outselling it still?  Yeah, there are those who like it (though I think they're in the minority), but overall it doesn't seem to have been the best idea for Sony.  The games might be a bit cheaper than retail (though the Go itself is considerably pricier than other PSP models), but not by nearly enough.  For me, if it came down to buying a game in the store and getting it on physical media, with a manual, and packaging or buying it online for a little bit cheaper?  I'd choose the store.  I'd only go with a download if it were ludicrously cheap compared to the retail version, or if it was a game I wasn't intending to play for that long.  Ideally, there should also be some way to transfer a downloaded game between different handhelds.  I've got 3 DS Lites, for example, and I wouldn't care for games that I had to pay for three times to be able to play it on each of them.


----------



## Arp1 (May 7, 2010)

Good thing you can turn off the 3d effects, as to much of it can ruin a persons perception.


----------



## omatic (May 7, 2010)

If they have digital versions of all the games, and won't have to re-buy them all if my system breaks, then there probably won't be an issue on my end. Both Sony and Nintendo have put up a good defense when it comes to hacks, as their latest portable systems haven't been completely cracked, despite attempts. Fortunately, they haven't found an excuse to force online verification for portable systems yet.

The PSP Go is a no-go for me, as I'm sure as heck not re-buying the games that I already have on UMD, and am disappointed that there are several fun games that aren't (and may never be) on PSN. Plus, portable emulation is just too awesome. I'll stick with my 1000 until it dies (which I fear may be soon).


----------



## Lily (May 7, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.  I've no doubt there are some who dislike the Go because of this, but my only reason for disliking it is the same reason I dislike the idea of downloads taking the place of blu-ray or dvd.  I _hate_ download-only options, and prefer to get a disc or cartridge, packaging, manual, etc.  I'm more than happy to buy every game I play (and I do, despite mostly playing the DS ones using a flashcart), but if I'm going to pay for intangible downloads, then I expect to pay a whole lot less.  As much as I like Nintendo, if they came out with a download-only handheld, that's the day I'd stop buying their stuff.



Well, now you know how ridiculous your post sounds.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





OK, so YOU don't like a download only service that does away with physical media. That doesn't make the system a joke. It makes it at best, an aspect of the system that you don't like. I love getting rid of physical media. UMD games are slow loading, the drive breaks easily, and I hate having to find somewhere to store the silly shaped packaging and discs when they aren't in use. PSN has plenty of sales, plenty of inexpensive games -- and the best part is, you're allowed to download them to FIVE different PSP systems, as many times to each system as you would like. That means if you're in a multiple PSP owning household (regardless of model), you only have to pay once. Seems like a good deal to me! Try using that UMD on more than one system at a time..

It's Nintendo that has the digital distribution system wrong -- titles are locked to your system and not your account, and there is no available mechanism to move your titles to another DS if yours dies/fails/you upgrade/etc. There are reports of people being able to have their licenses transferred by Nintendo, but that involves sending them BOTH DS systems! Not to mention you still have to use the silly points system, rather than actual currency on PSN.

If Nintendo could get their shit in gear, protect their system and offer something similar to the Go/PSN setup, I know I'd be quite happy.


----------



## Fat D (May 7, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> - "We fear a kind of thinking is become widespread that paying for software is meaningless. We have a strong sense of crisis about this problem."


I wonder how he feels about non-commercial code. They are fighting nearly all of it (referring of course to homebrew) on their systems, after all.


----------



## GentleFist (May 7, 2010)

games ARE more expensive...


----------



## Arwen20 (May 7, 2010)

Okay, I can see how piracy is a big issue for the DS and the PSP Go. The DS and DSi has been hacked and can play virtually any game ( except for the DSiWare games ). I happen to have a PSP Go and I love it despite the fact that it does not have CFW. My only issue with the nintendo 3DS is, will a user have the ability to create an account which can be transferred to a new unit like the playstation or xbox 360. Honestly, I lost all of my DSi Ware games when I upgraded to my DSi XL. (Not that I regret upgrading) But, I can't afford to keep re-buying my games everytime a new handheld is released. Despite all of these facts, I will be placing a pre-order for one of these as soon as this is an available option. It's tough being a nintendo fan. :-)


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 7, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> OK, so YOU don't like a download only service that does away with physical media. That doesn't make the system a joke. It makes it at best, an aspect of the system that you don't like.
> 
> For me it's a deal-breaker, not just something "I don't like".  I'd never buy a download-only ("only" being the key word) system, no matter who made it; especially for in-depth games like RPGs and the like.  If a system were to offer both retail game sales and a moderately cheaper downloadable version of the same games, I'd have no issue with that.  I'd always choose the store version, personally.
> 
> QUOTE(lilsypha @ May 7 2010, 04:43 PM) It's Nintendo that has the digital distribution system wrong -- titles are locked to your system and not your account, and there is no available mechanism to move your titles to another DS if yours dies/fails/you upgrade/etc. There are reports of people being able to have their licenses transferred by Nintendo, but that involves sending them BOTH DS systems! Not to mention you still have to use the silly points system, rather than actual currency on PSN.



I haven't got any DSi's, so I don't use Nintendo's service, either.  Even if I did have one, I still probably wouldn't.

The main reason why I first bought a DS flashcart at all (a CycloDS, about a year ago) was so that I could use the Deoxys distribution hacking method to send Wonder Cards to my DS Pokemon games in the same way they're downloaded at retail events in the US.  Being in Canada, there are never any events; and this generation of hardware finally offered an alternative to action replays or gamesharks (which I don't like to use).  After actually getting the thing and seeing how well it worked, I decided to use it for most of my other games, as well.  So I picked up an M3 Perfect Lite (mostly for dumping NDS cartridges and save data, but also because I could swap its casing and use it on my GBAs if I ever wanted to), and an M3 GBA Expansion Pack as a slot-2 companion to my CycloDS.

Mainly, I'm hoping there'll be 3DS flashcarts for the same reason I originally bought my Cyclo... being able to distribute Pokemon events as easily as I've been able to for the DS has proved invaluable, as someone who doesn't like ARs.  And if the 3DS is hacked, it's a pretty safe bet some of those Gamestop or TRU carts will be dumped (whenever Pokemon moves to the 3DS, anyway... which obviously won't be immediately, since the next two games are confirmed for the ordinary DS).  I buy all my games anyway, and while I enjoy not having to carry around dozens upon dozens of DS cartridges (or any of the 90+ GBA games I've *bought*), I could deal with having to do it again for the 3DS.

There's also the loss of the ability to emulate older systems, if there are no flashcarts to take advantage of the 3DS.  Yeah, pirates are annoying; but I'm not going to hope there'll be no 3DS flashcarts, just so piracy can be reduced a bit.  Cheapskates who rip stuff off are always going to be doing it... taking or wishing useful things away from everyone isn't a solution to get rid of them, IMO.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 7, 2010)

doeo said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 8, 2010)

M3ds


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 8, 2010)

well this has to be said

if he said "we dont care that people pirate he would be fired"

this is just covering his arse saying "we try to stop pirates but they always win"
and "dont yell at me your kids eyes fell out"


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 8, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> It's Nintendo that has the digital distribution system wrong -- titles are locked to your system and not your account, and there is no available mechanism to move your titles to another DS if yours dies/fails/you upgrade/etc. There are reports of people being able to have their licenses transferred by Nintendo, but that involves sending them BOTH DS systems! Not to mention you still have to use the silly points system, rather than actual currency on PSN.
> 
> If Nintendo could get their shit in gear, protect their system and offer something similar to the Go/PSN setup, I know I'd be quite happy.


Actually lilsypha that is not true in the case of a broken DSi unit. I had an issue with my DSi last year, called them up since it was still under their warranty and they sent me the information to get it shipped up to Scarborough for free. Pulled everything out of the unit, packed it up and sent it away, two days later they had sent me a brand new one with the DSiWare downloads that I already had. Plus you can copy them to your SD card and load them onto another DSi if yours happens to break. I can't confirm whether they will work on another DSi, but Nintendo had just sent me a brand spanking new one instead of repairing the damaged unit and all the data was on the new one since I had it on the DSi anyway.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 8, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting point Sonicslasher. I agree though, modding has become so easy it's a joke. Piracy is much easier now because slot 1 solutions for the DSi are so simple a chimp can figure it out. Even on the GBA flash cards were a bit more complicated by comparison to what it's like these days.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (May 8, 2010)

When this comes out, I'll most likely have a job by then, thus not needing to bypass any security measures anyway. If I really needed anything, an update to my future Supercard DSTwo (hopefully I'll be able to preorder one soon) will work out well.


----------



## Seicomart (May 8, 2010)

I must have spent easily £10k on games in the past. I haven't bought a game for 5 years and will continue to pirate every game I want to play that can be copied and will never, ever pay for a game for the rest of my life


----------



## gameguy95 (May 8, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> It's become so easy that our gaming communities have become flooded with horrible users who think that spending $6 on an R4 entitles them to endless support and the ability to play any game they feel like.


i paid $50 for mine back when R4 was still supported so how about you all shut you freaking traps and let the 3DS come before talking about it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 8, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was most likely an official R4, and nowadays there are many more people buying R4 clones (after not having done research) and often arrive on a site such as this and expect to receive immediate help without taking notice of rules or failing to search beforehand, while us regular members sometimes get tired of having to say the same thing over and over to them. Also, there's no need to be rude. There's no problem talking about a future console; it's expected that people will be curious about it, even though most information we have is limited and a lot may simply be based on rumour.


----------



## BakuFunn (May 9, 2010)

I won't lie. I pirate because I want free software.


But the amount of piracy existent today is staggering and disturbing to me. I used to be extremely guilty when someone sees my DS Phat with this unsightly PassMe. Obviously, they didn't know what it was, though. I bought a M3 Simply for cheap a few weeks after it was released. Loved it.

A few months afterwards, I see people on the street pulling flashcarts out of their asses.

A year after, most, if not all, DS's have a flashcart up its slot sitting there for all of eternity, never to have its spot revoked by a retail cart.

Piracy has become too easy. Anyone who knows anything about DS's knows about piracy. What's that thing used to pirate? It's called "R4." I get sick of the endless streams of R4 Clones out there in the wild.

Hacking PSP's to get CFW on them was a trivial matter back then, and luckily, not exceptionally easy still, but still has become child's play. I did the nice little Pandora Battery hack by cracking opening my battery and slicing out the pin, and fixing it with the graphite method. It was fun. After getting it softmodded, I won't lie, I went straight to play some free games. Hell, man, it's free. It was crazily easy, but having to actually do something myself made it fun.

Jailbreaking and ordering a R4 clone are easy things. Anyone can pick up an iPod Touch and slap on a jailbreak within a couple of minutes, with the only intent of getting free apps. It's quite sad really, considering most of the pirated apps are from small/indie developers trying to make some cash. Really, where's your excuse from paying a couple of dollars? To try it out? There's a lite version. No credit card? Go to your local store and get an iTunes card, get it gifted from a friend, or get a prepaid debit card. You want to stick it to the Man? Most of these are indie developers, and c'mon. Most apps are only a couple of bucks, with games rounding $10 being counted as "expensive" by most people nowadays, which is another rant, so I digress.

I really have strayed from the topic, but I can't stress enough. Piracy used to be the group of rebels, people who did a few things to get something for nothing. People who really wanted free things, who went through sparse amounts of information and did shady things to get those things. 




I don't know whether to be happy or disappointed by this "tougher" anti-piracy. It could give us, the demanding and hardworking freeloaders (an oxymoron), the games we want for free, for whatever reasons.


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 9, 2010)

Shoot most of the time i read Ebooks on my DSLite. And the games I play I paid for. I really haven't been all that sympathetic with the DS gaming scene. There have only been a few good and long lasting DS games.


----------



## Fabis94 (May 9, 2010)

The DSi hasn't been hacked yet, why would they need to beef it up even more? There will still be some kind of flashcarts.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 11, 2010)

the sentence used was "more security measures to protect against piracy" hence not impossible which they agree to themselves
notice tht they didnt release another firmware update for the DSi for this reason that it would just get hacked since the system is limited in how much it can stop an oncoming intrusion... 3DS will increase greatly in price if the piracy is taken way too seriously
will 3d actually spoil yer eyesight? first of all TV does not spoil yer eyesight if u were to watch it alot even from close range (it was talked about on the doctors show and also other accepted medical show)... ofcourse if the TV is releasing energy tht can damage the internals of the eye then definitely u should not even watch it since the range is not known and hence even if u are seated far then u will still get affected
but flexibility is always a good option esp if u can save some power


----------



## Rei7 (May 13, 2010)

Everything will be hacked sooner or later.
The perfect man would be Geo Hotz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just like what he did to the iPhone, iPad and PS3.

Anti-Piracy fails and a waste of time and money.
They should try to improve the gaming experience. Because if it is good, people will definitely buy it.


----------

